# [Kernel] MAJ, retour en arrière et fichiers (résolu)

## init1

Bonjour,

Après une coupure de près de 2 mois d'internet je met à jour ma Gentoo qui était en 2.6.31.

Emerge m'a donc indiqué la 2.6.32 que je fais. Pour effectuer la mise à jour de mon noyau j'ai suivi le guide gentoo-quebec alors que celui disponible en version anglaise ici était plus bref.

Finalement, le noyau me pose des soucis avec X, je retourne donc au 2.6.31, pas de soucis.

Simplement je voudrais effacer tout ce que j'ai pu créer comme fichiers, dossiers à la suite de ces opérations notemment :

make && make modules_install pour le nouveau noyau

cp dans le /boot ; je peux rm directement ?

pour déinstaller la version de gentoo-sources installer avec emerge, je le fais aussi avec emerge ?

Merci et bonne soiréeLast edited by init1 on Fri Jun 18, 2010 5:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

Je ne suis pas sur que cela soit la bonne idée à long terme. Dis nous plutôt quelles sont les erreurs avec le nouveau noyau et des infos sur ton systeme

----------

## init1

Oui je sais, je compte changer de toute façon, mais pas de suite, quand je prendrais le temps de régler le problème.

En fait, il démarre, startx normalement, simplement j'ai le driver qui suit pas, c'est saccadé à chaque changement de tag, de scroll etc, en attendant d'avoir un peu de temps je préfère remettre comme c'était avant afin de repartir correctement lorsque je m'y mettrais.

----------

## Poussin

réinstalle les pilotes graphiques à chaque changement de noyaux

----------

## init1

hum, ok, merci, sujet quelque peu inutil finalement.

----------

## ghoti

 *init1 wrote:*   

> hum, ok, merci, sujet quelque peu inutil finalement.

 

Pas du tout : ta démarche était prudente et légitime.

Mais la réponse de Poussin était pleine de bon sens.

Au total : un post tout-à-fait intéressant !  :Wink:   :Smile: 

D'ailleurs, pour répondre à ta question : si tu as conservé ton ancien noyau, tu peux rm le nouveau sans aucune crainte.

Mais il faut le faire manuellement parce que, dans ce cas-ci, un "emerge -C" ne fera que désinstaller les sources mais pas l'installation des binaires ...

----------

## nemo13

Bonjour,

un poil de nostalgie sur les noyaux

A+zatous

----------

## init1

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *init1 wrote:*   hum, ok, merci, sujet quelque peu inutil finalement. 
> 
> Pas du tout : ta démarche était prudente et légitime.
> 
> Mais la réponse de Poussin était pleine de bon sens.
> ...

 

ah, oui vu de ce point là. J'aurai une question car un doute persiste : quand je fais make && make modules_install ça me créer ce que je dois rm non ? donc mis à part ça, y'a rien d'autres (en ayant rm le .config, le kernel dans /boot et emerge -C) y'a plus de traces ? (pour ne pas commencer par avoir des fichiers un peu partout sans qu'ils me soient nécessaires ?

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

j'ai un peu diagonaliser le fil   :Embarassed:  ,néanmoins n'oublies /lib/modules  *Quote:*   

> ls /lib64/modules/
> 
> total 12
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 27 janv. 19:01 2.6.30-gentoo-r8-a-vbox-kvm-intel
> ...

 c'est un rep à nettoyer .

A+

----------

## init1

Bonsoir,

si j'en lis ce qu'il y a marqué, il s'agit des modules, mais l'ancien noyau en a besoin non ? Je peux quand même rm ?

----------

## ghoti

 *init1 wrote:*   

> il s'agit des modules, mais l'ancien noyau en a besoin non ? Je peux quand même rm ?

 

Uniquement les sous-répertoires qui portent le nom des versions de noyaux que tu as supprimés, évidemment !  :Wink: 

----------

## init1

Oui, merci  :Smile:  rien d'autres à supprimer ? sinon le sujet passe en résolu  :Smile: 

----------

